# Jetseal update?



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

Hi,

Just wondering if you're any nearer to Jetseal stocks arriving....?

Cheers
Tim


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I've just ordered some!

Although it still says 7-14 days the fact that I could buy it is a good sign as opposed to the 'sold out' button!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

ardandy said:


> I've just ordered some!
> 
> Although it still says 7-14 days the fact that I could buy it is a good sign as opposed to the 'sold out' button!


Same here, just ordered some. Come on fellas, don't let me down, I've GOT to have it before 28th JUly please please pleeeeease!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

It should be here tomorrow.... 

I have done the Jetseal dance and everything!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Good man, Johhny ! :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> It should be here tomorrow....
> 
> I have done the Jetseal dance and everything!


The Truffle Shuffle :lol:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

I notice my Jetseal order is still "being processed" - any news? Do you think I'll have it by Thursday or Friday ?

Sorry for pestering but I had a little job lined up


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

MSJ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I notice my Jetseal order is still "being processed" - any news? Do you think I'll have it by Thursday or Friday ?
> 
> Sorry for pestering but I had a little job lined up


All Jestseal orders are being held at the moment.

I had hoped it would be here late last week and this was the reason we were taking advance orders, however it hasnt actually come yet 

I was told on Friday that there was a delivery due and it should be with me Monday so fingers crossed!! (got my toes crossed for good measure too)

I will be ordering double the amount I need from now on....

Sorry I cant tell you any more...

Johnny


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

> All Jestseal orders are being held at the moment


and yet my card has been charged  why ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

MSJ said:


> and yet my card has been charged  why ?


Im guessing that Johnny has charged you to secure your order as it is very popular product and no doubt that as soon as stock hits the shelf it will all be gone again ....:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Jet Seal stock left our premises on Friday and will be with Clean and shiny today or tomorrow at the latest


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

Any further update on this from C&S? Stocks arrived yet?
Sorry for being impatient....!

Cheers


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

See above


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

david g said:


> See above


Indeed - hence the query "Any further update on this from C&S?"


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

tcsteph99 said:


> Indeed - hence the query "Any further update on this from C&S?"


It should be here tomorrow per David G :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

MSJ said:


> and yet my card has been charged  why ?





WHIZZER said:


> Im guessing that Johnny has charged you to secure your order as it is very popular product and no doubt that as soon as stock hits the shelf it will all be gone again ....:thumb:


Hi MSJ,

Firstly, my apologies.

Secondly, an explanation.

We would NORMALLY leave a product out of stock and NOT available to purchase until we receive the physical stock in our warehouse.

We have been put under considerable pressure by customers who wanted to "pre pay" for their order to guarantee they would get the first stocks that come in. We therefore relinquished on our normal procedure and made it available to purchase but also made it show it was showing "out of stock" so people would not be expecting it next day.

Our system is automated and charges for the products when you proceed through the checkout. It is not charged off line when the order downloads.

I am sorry if this isnt how you envisiged it would work and I will of course refund and cancel your order for jetseal today if you would like me too and you can reorder it when it comes back in stock (hopefully stock will last a bit longer!)

All the best,

John


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

John,

Thanks for the explanation.

Now, please accept my apologies if my post appeared bullish, it wasn't intended that way, I have dealt with you previously and know how helpful you are. I am quite happy to leave the order as it is, as I desperately need to get my hands on some Jetseal, I was just a little concerned that payment may have been taken and the order overlooked.

Kind regards,

Mark.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

MSJ said:


> John,
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> ...


All Good Mark :thumb:

Thanks alot 

Johnny


----------

